# W800-NEO's in BMW Underseat



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

A few weeks back, I got a set of Audio Development W800-NEO's to mount under the seats of my BMW.
I just wanted to share a bit about the install process, and my overall impression of the new drivers.

The complete install (which has had a few different speaker swaps over the past year), can be found here: 
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/404457-2018-bmw-sq-build.html

As per my original build log (above), I had replaced the factory underseat _'subwoofers' _with a set of Jehnert XE200's (I say _subwoofers_ jokingly, because BMW refers to them as subs... but they are far from it). At any rate; the Jehnert's were a very good upgrade. I was surprised at how clean they sounded, and could take a surprising amount of power. The key is that; they need to be crossed at about 80Hz, up to about 350Hz. 

My issue (and the only reason I pulled the Jehnert's), is because I built a stealth subwoofer enclosure, which is a bit too small for my sub (see my original build log for details). Because the enclosure volume is smaller; I'm not getting the full output that the sub is capable of... and I don't want to make the enclosure any bigger (stealth and full trunk space is more important to me). The sub still sounds good... it just doesn't punch you in the back (like I know it can). So, I was hoping that by swapping the underseat midbass speakers, I could drop the tuning down to about 70Hz and get a bit more 'punch' that way...

Well, I'm pleased to say that; these drivers more than delivered!
I have them crossed from 65Hz to 250Hz, and they sound INCREDIBLE. They are able to take as much power as I can throw at them, without issue. I have them running off 2 channels of my MMATS 4250 (250 watts per speaker).

I'm still messing around with the DSP settings. You know when you get used to a certain 'sound', and then something changes? The whole system sounds better... but it's different than what I'm used to. So I find myself tinkering with the DSP settings, to achieve a perfect balance between the W800 woofers and the Esotar mids. I spent a sunny hot day sitting in my car yesterday, with a laptop on my knees... pissed away the entire afternoon tuning. I think I have it perfected, but my wife was annoyed that I wasted a nice day and totally ignored her and the kids... (welcome to DIYMA life).

Now, onto the install. It was a fairly simple process, to be honest.

I had to make a spacer ring for the new speakers. I ordered a couple pieces of 1" thick HDPE plastic from Amazon, and used the factory speaker to trace a template:









Then I cut it out, using a jigsaw. I know there are guys who have better tools, and do nicer finished cuts... but I have a jigsaw, and this is the end product. Does the job. Fits perfectly. And I also pre-drilled holes to bolt it in, and mount the speaker:









Here's the enclosure in the floor. I had put some sound deadener in it, when I had originally installed the Jehnerts. The only thing that really annoyed me, is when I pulled out the Jehnert, I cut the speaker wire, and it was too short. So I had to attach a bit more length to it. I have some nice pure copper butt-splices, so I used those. 









Hard to tell with the perimiter of carpet in the way; but the HDPE spacers were bolted into place using the 4 OEM fastening points. I also put a seam of 3M Autobody double-sided tape around the bottom perimeter, mostly just to damper any potential vibration. The BMW underseat enclosure is not sealed. It is ported out the side.









The only issue with the W800NEO's, is that they come with HUGE (I mean really huge) speaker terminals. They sit a lot lower than the bottom of the NEO magnet! Not sure why they would design a low profile speaker, and then put these monsterous terminals on them? Kinda defeats the whole intent of a shallow mount. At any rate... I just cut the terminals down with a hacksaw. 









And soldered the speaker cables onto the cut terminal posts (crude / archaic looking... but it works perfectly):









Here's the W800NEO mounted on the spacer ring. Fully bolted in.









After that; I vacuumed-up the potato chip crumbs, and bolted the seat back in. Then did the same thing on the passenger side.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a 340i with these underseat “subwoofers” and I’m considering a pair of w800neos. Did you cover over the port in the enclosure or leave it open? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice write up. I would love to hear your setup. Can only imagine how good it sounds with that equipment.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> I have a 340i with these underseat “subwoofers” and I’m considering a pair of w800neos. Did you cover over the port in the enclosure or leave it open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left it open.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

GMCtrk said:


> Nice write up. I would love to hear your setup. Can only imagine how good it sounds with that equipment.


It's only a 27 hour drive from Texas to Calgary... come on up, and have a listen!

In all seriousness; thanks for the compliment. It is a very nice sounding system. 
Lots of hours (and money) invested... but totally worth it to me.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

When new, they took a couple weeks to break in for me. Some new peaks that needed to be cut some more.


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

Awesome info, thanks for sharing!
Curious to see the stealth enclosure!

I also have an e90, used to have a stealth enclosure in the storage cubby under the trunk floor (non turbo models have more space there) with a 10w3, but he since moved to an IB setup through the rear ski pass (in my case I created the ski pass too, my car wasn’t optioned with it) using a 12w3.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kinda wondering... how is the 12W3 holding-up in an Infinite Baffle situation?
It's definitely not designed to be an IB sub.

Here's the stealth sub enclosure I built:


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

jimmydee said:


> Kinda wondering... how is the 12W3 holding-up in an Infinite Baffle situation?
> 
> It's definitely not designed to be an IB sub.




It's doing quite well, surpassed my expectations, but I'm not necessarily a super audiophile (but I did build system for SQ). 
Very linear response with little drop off until it gets quite low. Very musical sounding, truly enjoying it more than the 10w3 in a sealed box. 

I was hesitant to pull the trigger, but I saw someone on e90post had good results with the 12w3 so I took the plunge. Many good reviews of IB on e90post, but most of the others are with different drivers. 

It's powered by a JL 500/1, low passed at 65. I have a drop in kit (audio system x200 - discontinued) which includes the under seat woofer, and front components, which take it from there. Those are powered by a JL 700/5XD.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome info! Thanks! I have a set waiting to go into my E70 but I've been putting it off because the thought of changing the terminals and resoldering the leads on such an expensive speaker was not appealing. I didnt think about just taking a hacksaw to the giant terminal.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

jamesjones said:


> Awesome info! Thanks! I have a set waiting to go into my E70 but I've been putting it off because the thought of changing the terminals and resoldering the leads on such an expensive speaker was not appealing. I didnt think about just taking a hacksaw to the giant terminal.


I thought the same thing initially but it’s actually very satisfying to cut the terminals off! Haha.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

jamesjones said:


> Awesome info! Thanks! I have a set waiting to go into my E70 but I've been putting it off because the thought of changing the terminals and resoldering the leads on such an expensive speaker was not appealing. I didnt think about just taking a hacksaw to the giant terminal.


Yep... just chop 'em down.
The terminals are made of relatively soft copper, so they cut really easily.


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

I have bought these NEO 800 on the back of this recommendation. Will be pairing up with an audio control lc 4.800. Hope it sounds good...😀


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

@JimmyDee the terminal posts don't stick out to much on the I have??
Did your stick out lot further??


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes.
They changed the posts a couple years ago.


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

Brill. Great news!!


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

@JimmyDee I have the neo800 installed with a trunk sub 10 inch. 

What crossover points would you recommend? I am using a audio control amp so its 12db LR crossover.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

The crossover points will be determined by your midrange in the door. What do you have for a mid?

I chose an Esotar 430, because I knew it could play fairly low without breaking a sweat.
There's a fairly big null in the 200Hz range, because of the midbass being under the seat.
I had my W800NEO's running from 45Hz to 165Hz.
Then I had my E430's running from 165Hz to around 2,750Hz (can't remember the exact number).

If you don't have a midrange that can play that low, then would suggest starting with:
W800NEO: 65Hz to 200Hz
Midrange: 200Hz to 3,500Hz
See how that sounds to start-out, and if you can drop each lower, then do it. 

Here's my original build log. I can't remember if I posted the crossover points anywhere in here:








JimmyDee's BMW Build Log - Updated May 17, 2020


Let me start by saying; as I post this... I am already changing things on the install. But, that will probably be a never-ending venture; so here's where I'm at so far: First off, the install subject: BMW X6-M • 570 horsepower • Twin-turbocharged 4.4 litre V8 • Zero to 60 in 3.8 seconds • Will...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## devil84 (Aug 3, 2017)

I am purchasing some Focal ES 100k. However I am running these off the OEM HK amp - so I will not be able to adjust the cross over settings

I do however have an external amp powering the Trunk 10 and underseat Neos - hence the query regarding cross point. At the moment, I have set the underseat woofers at







high pass of 57 and low pass trunk sub at 85. what do you think?


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

devil84 said:


> I am purchasing some Focal ES 100k. However I am running these off the OEM HK amp - so I will not be able to adjust the cross over settings
> 
> I do however have an external amp powering the Trunk 10 and underseat Neos - hence the query regarding cross point. At the moment, I have set the underseat woofers at
> View attachment 318442
> high pass of 57 and low pass trunk sub at 85. what do you think?


You normally don’t want an overlap like that. Anything below the sub LPF, should not be captured by the midbass HPF. 

And if, like most of us, the sub level is a bit higher than flat from rest of the system, you may actually want a gap between the sub and midbass so they 
sum to a good place and not too loud in that region. 

For example, it’s common for subs to be LPF at 60 while MB is HPF at 80.


----------

